# WebService ansprechen



## naeko (1. Mrz 2006)

ich habe ein WebService...den möchte ich mit Java ansprechen...weiß aber nicht wie es genau geht
hab bis jetzt sowas:

```
...
String urlstring = "http://mywebservice.de";
BufferedReader URLinput; 
 // Entsprechende URLConnection zur URL
 HttpURLConnection httpcon;  
 try {
     // Anlegen der URL
     URL url = new URL(urlstring);
      try {
        // URLConnection anlegen
        httpcon = (HttpURLConnection)url.openConnection();
        // Request-Methode einstellen
        httpcon.setRequestMethod("GET");
        httpcon.setRequestProperty("Content-type","text/html");
//	        httpcon.setUseCaches(false);
        if(httpcon.getResponseCode() != HttpURLConnection.HTTP_OK) {
        	System.out.println(("->"+httpcon.getResponseMessage()));
....
        }
```
bekomme allerdings mit getResponseCode() = 403(Forbidden)
Ich hab ein GET-Schema, dass ungefähr so aussieht 
GET /MTE/MessagingService.asmx/send?Me=sg&SecID=123&IN=abc&Message=test HTTP/1.1

Ich will eben wissen wo ich dieses Schema einfügen muss.
Vielleicht kann mir da jemand ein Tipp geben?
Danke


----------



## AlArenal (1. Mrz 2006)

Wasn fürn Webservice?

XML-RPC => Apache XML-RPC
SOAP => Apache Axis


----------



## naeko (1. Mrz 2006)

SOAP.


also diesen Service kann ich entweder über SOAP oder eben normal über ein HTTP-Request ansprechen.
Ich dachte über HTTP-Request ists halt leichter, da ich nur richtiges GET abschicken muss (Schema hierfür hab ich ja)
nur weiß ich nicht genau wo ich diese Parameter für GET hinschreiben muss


----------



## AlArenal (1. Mrz 2006)

Auch wenn du es lieber zu Fuß machen möchtest, würde ich dir doch raten wenigstens den HttpClient aus den Apache Jakarta Commons zu benutzen, anstatt dir da von Hand einen abzubrechen beim Versuch nen HTTP-Client zu stricken.


----------



## naeko (1. Mrz 2006)

hast du da irgendwo links für mich?


kann man denn nicht mein Code so ergänzen dass ich neben dem Host den ich anspreche noch zum GET bestimmte Parameter hinzufüge, ca. so:
httpcon.setRequestMethod(GET /MTE/MessagingService.asmx/send?Me=sg&SecID=123&IN=abc&Message=test HTTP/1.1)


----------



## AlArenal (1. Mrz 2006)

Link: http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/

Und dein Kann so ja nicht funktionieren, denn ne URI ist keine URL.. (Protokoll + Server + URI).


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Mrz 2006)

ist doch quatsch

besorg dir netbeans5 oder sonstwas neues und lass dir die Client-Zugriffsklassen "per Knopfdruck" erzeugen

oder verwende AXIS oder das JWSDP oder was ähnliches, mit der Abfrage über HTTP "von Hand" wirst du nicht viel Freude haben

SOAP heisst, dass du HTTP POST machen musst und den ganzen komplizierten XML-SOAP-Request selbst aufbauen musst

wenns mit GET funktioniert, dann ist das kein SOAP-Webservice


----------

